

Trust your geeks - chriseidhof
http://chriseidhof.tumblr.com/post/10518435204/trust-your-geeks

======
hesselink
I don't think you're right. I think the geeks you describe like new things,
and are passionate about the things they like. Some of these new things become
'the next big thing' but a lot of them don't.

~~~
getp
I concur. Perhaps it's best to rephrase the point about geek adoption versus
mainstream adoption. Geeks live in _possible_ futures. Some of these futures
materialize (i.e. go mainstream), others don't.

The Internet fatigue Chris talks about, I see it all around me, and more and
more articles are popping up about Internet addictions. Plus I suspect the new
Facebook redesign will suck people in even more. So in this case, I think he's
definitely got a good point.

